# aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights?



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

I have searched the internet and the vortex and can't seem to find anyone that makes anything aftermarket as far as maybe a badgeless grille for the allroad, or aftermarket headlights or taillights.
anyone know of any company that makes them? Where to get them?
thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

please dont mess with the headlights, they are perfect. try removing the amber sides if you're looking for a different look.








as for a grill, try here: http://www.lltek.com/grills_A6.htm


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_please dont mess with the headlights, they are perfect. try removing the amber sides if you're looking for a different look.








as for a grill, try here: http://www.lltek.com/grills_A6.htm

thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
which one "fits" the allroad? The two at the top (both for 2002s), are two different shapes. ? i'm surprised there is so little in the way of allroad aftermarket parts, they aren't _that_ rare are they? I see about 2-3 allroads a day (that aren't mine, mind you).
I was also wondering if i could fit the standard A6 headlights to my allroad. (don't ask, i just prefer the look better). 
thanks again.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

??
anyone know which year/type of A6 grille the allroad has? I've seen several on that LLTek website, and they are different.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I've been throught this b4 and gave up....let me know what you find


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I've been throught this b4 and gave up....let me know what you find

alright, i'll work on this... you work on the airbag custom bits.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Grille = ABT or early RS6
The allroad does not use an A6 hood (exceptions early '01) iirc
A6 drivers upgrade to the allroad headlamps (larger lens and larger high beam reflectors)
I have seen smoked (company ?) different years had different color layouts


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_Grille = ABT or early RS6
The allroad does not use an A6 hood (exceptions early '01) iirc
A6 drivers upgrade to the allroad headlamps (larger lens and larger high beam reflectors)
I have seen smoked (company ?) different years had different color layouts

i'm sorry can you elaborate... i'm completely confused by your post!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

The Kamei grille for the 98-01 A6 (not 4.2) will fit the hood opening of my 04 allroad perfectly, but the hood release latch protrudes through the grille about 3/4" when closed. I tried installing it on mine a few months ago. I figure you can probably modify the release latch to be shorter, but I wasn't trying to do the work on it at the time.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (john1552)*


_Quote, originally posted by *john1552* »_The Kamei grille for the 98-01 A6 (not 4.2) will fit the hood opening of my 04 allroad perfectly, but the hood release latch protrudes through the grille about 3/4" when closed. I tried installing it on mine a few months ago. I figure you can probably modify the release latch to be shorter, but I wasn't trying to do the work on it at the time.

Doh! that was my least favorite of the 3 grilles. 
thanks for the input though


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i'm sorry can you elaborate... i'm completely confused by your post!









You asked about aftermarket stuff (grille, headlamps, tails)
ABT makes a grille and some have fit an RS6 grille in there. Not all allroads had A6 hoods I think only in '01 they were the same.
I have not seen a headlamp upgrade for the allroad (unless you throw in a Euro cut lens. A6 and S6 owners upgrade to the allroad headlamps as they are better.
The taillights --- I have seen smoked tails but I do not know what company makes them or if it was an owner DIY. From 2001 to 2005 somewhere in there, Audi changed and added an amber turn lens in the rear (again if I remember correctly).


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocarzrule44)*

How did people fit the RS6 grill, did they modify the hood? I have an '02 and the hood is still different from the RS6, the grill doesn't go all the way to the bumper like the late model A6 and RS6 hoods. I have wanted to put the RS6 grill on my allroad since I bought it but haven't had any luck finding a way to make it work. Please fill me in if I'm missing something here...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_How did people fit the RS6 grill, did they modify the hood? I have an '02 and the hood is still different from the RS6, the grill doesn't go all the way to the bumper like the late model A6 and RS6 hoods. I have wanted to put the RS6 grill on my allroad since I bought it but haven't had any luck finding a way to make it work. Please fill me in if I'm missing something here...

You can't fit the RS6 grille into any year allroad, the grille opening in all allroad hoods (2.7T and 4.2) is the same as the 98-01 A6 6-cylinder. You should be able to use any 98-01 A6 6-cylinder grille, OEM or aftermarket, but you will have to modify the hood release latch so that it doesn't stick out when the hood is closed.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_How did people fit the RS6 grill, did they modify the hood? 

Sounds like I am all wet on this one. I thought the grille was modded as in using the frame from the allroad and the mesh from the RS6. But now I am wondering if it was tried and didn't workout. It is terrible when the mind starts going


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocarzrule44)*

That idea has crossed my mind more then once, and I may still do it, I like the RS6 grill so much. The part thats got me stumped the most is where would I be able to get the chrome refinished with the aluminum look? If I ever do attempt to cut one to fit I'll let you all know, it won't be anytime in the near future cuz I'm in school for another term.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

i would like a simple stock-looking badgeless, or at least an all-black mesh badgeless... 
but i'm not keen on the hood latch sticking out. don't know how you'd fix that...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_That idea has crossed my mind more then once, and I may still do it, I like the RS6 grill so much. The part thats got me stumped the most is where would I be able to get the chrome refinished with the aluminum look? If I ever do attempt to cut one to fit I'll let you all know, it won't be anytime in the near future cuz I'm in school for another term.









The aluminum look has me stumped, maybe an annodizing shop. 
I did some searching and it has been done, the grille surround or frame, they painted it black 


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i would like a simple stock-looking badgeless, or at least an all-black mesh badgeless... 
but i'm not keen on the hood latch sticking out. don't know how you'd fix that...

The latch can easily trimmed.
This is giving me an idea, I need to find a cheap used stock grille. 20+ years of auto body/paint experience (8 years as a full time profession) should get the job done.
Oh, babyfood- spent an hour in Bellevue today at Barrier.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocarzrule44)*

what were you doing at Barrier?
I wonder if we could take a stock grille and somehow remove the badges but keep the slats.... i like the badgeless look, but don't necessarily want the mesh or honeycomb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Follow up on some work I had done there (through an extended warranty). Too bad it's a year out to take delivery on an S5, pretty nice.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocarzrule44)*

So what ended up being the consensus guys? I have an 01 should I be able to use an RS6 grill or not?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (seank)*

well what people have been telling me is that the C5 A6 (up to 2001 i believe) has the same grille as the allroads....
BUT you have to "trim" the hood latch.
i haven't honestly been able to find the grille i want (true badgless, not honeycomb), so i just gave up on this. when i get more time i might try to fab something, but right now its just not a priority.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I hopped on ECS Tuning's website, and this showed up under the 98-01 2.8, so theoretically, it should work for you too.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=9595
They have one for the later years too, so I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_I hopped on ECS Tuning's website, and this showed up under the 98-01 2.8, so theoretically, it should work for you too.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=9595
They have one for the later years too, so I'm thinking of picking one up.

this is _exactly_ what i was looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








badgeless standard. my only question is how do you "trim" the hood latch? you can't trim the part you grab to open the hood, and the other side has a special end to connect to the rad support/car dealie. you'd have to trim it in the middle and put it back together i'm guessing? how do you do this with plastic? what do you use as an adhesive, and does it hold?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_my only question is how do you "trim" the hood latch? you can't trim the part you grab to open the hood, and the other side has a special end to connect to the rad support/car dealie. you'd have to trim it in the middle and put it back together i'm guessing? how do you do this with plastic? what do you use as an adhesive, and does it hold?

I know people have plasti-welded other stuff, but I'm not sure if it'd be strong enough for the hood latch. Maybe have a metal hood latch fabbed up? Wouldn't be too difficult to do if you knew how.
Though I don't know for sure if you'll have the same issue with the ECS grill as the ABT.


_Modified by EK20 at 10:40 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (EK20)*

Here are some pics of my DIY RS6. The mesh is just zip tied for right now until I get a spare grill to cut apart and just run the mesh.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_Here are some pics of my DIY RS6. 


Did you or are you using the same piece from below the plate?


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocars)*

Not really sure what you are asking... If you are asking what I used for material, it is just some scrap material that was laying around my uncle's welding shop, surprisingly it is pretty much spot on to the factory stuff.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_Not really sure what you are asking... 

I thought maybe you were using the same part from the lower center grille and trimmed it down. Wonder if it is wide enough, definitely long enough.


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: aftermarket grille, headlights & taillights? (eurocars)*

Anyone know where I could find an ABT RS6 grill for an <'01 A6? I have an '01 Allroad and am willing to give it a shot.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I found LED tails for the allroad
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...91137


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_I found LED tails for the allroad
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...91137


oh wow.... i like!
what does everyone else think about those?


----------

